# Football+++



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm 5'6", 135 lbs, Idk what that other stuff means but I'm awesome at everything ;D Oh deadlift- probably no more than 50, if that. Hahaha. I'm an upcoming junior!  In case you couldn't tell, I totally don't play football. Haha. But I do participate in a sport and I work out somewhat and stretch.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I played all four years of high school 

6'1
225
FB, DE
My max bench my senior year was 375 
squat 525 twice I never got to max out because my coach was worried about our knees because we had a kid blow his out one year trying to do 625 
dead lift 420
press 225
power snatch 215
power cling 275
my 40 was nothing to talk about haha 

I still work out but I don't do much weight training I do A LOT of cross fit stuff with my cousin he opened his own MMA/Cross fit gym and I have to say its a lot harder then most weight training


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

freshman this year. 5' 9" 212 lbs havent done max outs or measurements but have squated 240 4 times during a workout, benched 185 twice during a workout, and deadlifted 205 5 times during a different workout. My 40 probobly wont be too impressive and last time my vertical was 20"


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

Play NG, C and goal line FB.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Played last year. All those cool afternoons during October had me wishing I was 15 feet up and not on the field. Needless to say I'm not playing this year


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a pretty good tailgater... lol


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't get over the fact I would be missing hunting season! love the game, used to play WR and SS. miss it, but I would miss hunting more


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well guys... as of yesterday I now play Varsity football! they needed a kicker real bad so I was there with the foot! havnt played football in about 7 years and here I am!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

thats cool Outdoorsman... Thats how i became our starting fullback i was playing D end and sometimes standing up to play OLB... Our fullback got hurt and i was there to pick the ball up and say i would give it a try needless to say i started both sides the ball for three seasons and loved every minute of it.


----------



## arptiger620 (Oct 8, 2013)

yea


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

look at this stud!


----------



## 618killer (Oct 6, 2013)

6'0
160
bench 210
squat: haven't got to in awhile because of knees but it was around 275 I think
my Olympics are ****ty because I haven't got to do those in a while as well. 
40: somewhere around 4.8 lol 
I play quarterback, what I lack in speed I make up with arm strength and I do have some moves when I run the ball haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sophomore
5' 9"
150lbs
bench 190
squat 275
hang clean 225
deadlift 355

Play varsity running back and outside linebacker


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm 5'6", 135 lbs, Idk what that other stuff means but I'm awesome at everything ;D Oh deadlift- probably no more than 50, if that. Hahaha. I'm an upcoming junior!  In case you couldn't tell, I totally don't play football. Haha. But I do participate in a sport and I work out somewhat and stretch.


I'm with ya girl! I might even play powderpuff my senior year!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

5'11 #205
Bench 365
Squat 495 (For Reps as I dont believe Maxing proves anything with squat.)
I dont deadlift 
Clean 235 
33 Inch Vertical 
4.66 40 Time 
I guess my position was utility, I played all skill positions, started both ways, All conference Safety as junior, utility as a senior. 

I plan on playing at Northern Iowa or Wartburg next year, probably running back or fullback depending on how much beef I can put on.


----------



## InfiniteEdgePro (May 8, 2020)

MS Varsity in 6th grade
5'4" 110
LB/Slot/Kr
40-5.9
Deadlift 150
Bench-60
Squat 80
vert- 28


----------

